# Campground Wifi



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I've had problems connecting to wifi at a few campgrounds, or rather I can connect to the wifi, but the browser just grinds and grinds, only showing some of the webpage and never completing it. I just had the last campground say it was a problem with Windows Vista.

Anyone know anything about this and if true, is there anything I can do to get around it ?

Right now, I can't connect to the CG wifi, but am connected to somebody's, probably the motorhome a few sites down with the big satellite dish on top !


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Not so much your vista as much as their cheap wi-fi.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Try to release your IP address and then renew it.

Can also try to turn the wireless radio off...wait....wait....wait....then turn it back on.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Wolfpackers said:


> I've had problems connecting to wifi at a few campgrounds, or rather I can connect to the wifi, but the browser just grinds and grinds, only showing some of the webpage and never completing it. I just had the last campground say it was a problem with Windows Vista.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this and if true, is there anything I can do to get around it ?
> 
> Right now, I can't connect to the CG wifi, but am connected to somebody's, probably the motorhome a few sites down with the big satellite dish on top !


I didn't have any issue wth CG WiFi....so no clue how to answer....


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have vista on my machine and have not had any issue. they might have an old wireless system probably 'B' or 11mb

Your system is probably 'G' or 54Mb and not sync'ing with the older unit. I would do a release and renew and see what the default gateway address is.

It will most likely be a 192.168.1.xxx which is the default. try to ping the unit. (ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) XXX's being the actual address.

see what reponse you get back, should be only a few ms (milli seconds). If you do not get a response then you are not connected yet.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I've had that problem before and it was usually due to lack of signal strength. If I'm not getting about 80% or better of the signal it usually just grinds and never connects. I have XP though and not Vista


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

I have to agree with jitch388, it is not Windows Vista as much as it is the CG cheap WiFi.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

nynethead said:


> I have vista on my machine and have not had any issue. they might have an old wireless system probably 'B' or 11mb
> 
> Your system is probably 'G' or 54Mb and not sync'ing with the older unit. I would do a release and renew and see what the default gateway address is.


FYI... this statement is not entirely correct.

The 802.11g standard clearly defines that it is FULLY backwards compatible with all 802.11b wireless networks. Please note that this only works with 802.11b wireless networks and not 802.11a. See below for the quick explination...

802.11g = 2.4 GHz
802.11b = 2.4 GHz
802.11a = 5 GHz (incompatable)

If you have an 802.11g wireless card in your laptop/desktop, you can connect to any 802.11g or 802.11b network with no issues.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

One thing might be that your virus software/firewall software is blocking a "non-trusted" network (at least that is what my Bit Defender software does). You would need to drill down in the software to allow it to connect.









bbwb


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Were you able to get it working?


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Were you able to get it working?


Ah, just got set up at the KOA in Milton, FL (near Pensacola) and will have a short trip in to the SE Outbackers Summer Rally tomorrow.
or
Oh yeah, internet. The campground that told me that was one I stopped at and checked the wireless before checking in. I didn't stay since it didn't work. Haven't had any issues at all with the CG I went to a few miles down the road, or the one last night or here tonite. The two I did have problems at...one just needed to reboot his server, but it took several of us to complain before he would admit that "that might help" and the other one, well I don't know what the issue was there.

Just wanted to make sure it wasn't Vista keeping me from getting on.

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions.
Brent


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad things are working now....

Enjoy the rest of the trip.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah, the answer is so obvious...it's Windoze!


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Just get a Cell Card and call it a day..... I never have issues. And they just upgraded my speed too!! Good thing work pay's for it....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bill H said:


> .....Good thing work pay's for it....


that is always best!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Chasn said:


> Ah, the answer is so obvious...it's Windoze!


ROFL!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

We've experienced campgrounds where people leave themselves connected to the wi-fi even when they are not at their TT. And several times kids/teens downloading video and music files all day. These activities take up limited bandwidth resourses. Most campgrounds it is no problem. But I always log off and if I need to download a large file I do it very late at night when most others are asleep.


----------

